# Command shifting problems



## Bruterider84 (Apr 25, 2016)

On my 2013 commander 1000 xt it sometimes stick in a gear R,H,L and is hard to switch anyone else have this problem or know the solution


----------



## Bruterider84 (Apr 25, 2016)

It only does it when it is running if it is off it shifts through gears fine


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's an indicator of incorrect belt deflection or excessive belt-to-clutch friction for some reason.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Is it idling high ??
My Ranger was doing this. It was idling high and it wouldn't let me change gears, turn it off and it shifted smooth as butter. Turns out it was my intake boots had tears in them causing it to idle high therefore with the rpm's up it wouldn't go into gear.


----------



## Kellogsrenny (Jul 4, 2020)

NMKawierider said:


> That's an indicator of incorrect belt deflection or excessive belt-to-clutch friction for some reason.





NMKawierider said:


> That's an indicator of incorrect belt deflection or excessive belt-to-clutch friction for some reason.



Hey man curious about your comment. My renegade doin the same. I have a maverick belt on it. Possibly that same issue??


----------

